# OpenOffice deutsch

## joergd

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, OpenOffice per emerge mit deutschen Menüs zu installieren? Ein emerge von openoffice-bin ist leider nur englisch.

Jörg

----------

## tooly

Hallo joergd,

Du musst dafuer ein anderes Binaerpaket installieren, also entweder ebuild anpassen damit er eben das deutsche Binaerpaket laedt und installiert oder von lang.openoffice.org/de oder ftp.tu-chemnitz.de Dir OOo_1.0.0_LinuxIntel_install_de.tar.gz runterladen entpacken in das entpackte Dir wechseln und ./setup -net eingeben und den Dialogen folgen.

mfg

  tooly

----------

## Ravage

hallo,

habe heute (unabhängig von dieser Diskussion) ein ebuild erstellt und "eingeschickt".

Hier mal der Link, für die die es mal testen wollen:

http://www.darav.de/gentoo/openoffice-bin-with-german.tar.gz

downloaden && in /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin/ entpacken.

Achtung: braucht mit LC_ALL Variable. (export LC_ALL="de_DE@euro z.B)

Viel Spass beim Probieren.

 :Smile: 

----------

## m03

hi,

hab dein ebuild grade getested... is trotzdem alles auf englisch...

ne idee? oder mach ich was falsch? muss ich noch was umstellen?

m03

----------

## Ravage

hi,

gibt mal locale ein.

dort sollte dann sowas wie das rauskommen:

```

LANG=de_DE@euro

LC_CTYPE="de_DE@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE@euro"

LC_TIME="de_DE@euro"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE@euro"

LC_PAPER="de_DE@euro"

LC_NAME="de_DE@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL=de_DE@euro

```

Das ebuild prüft ob LC_ALL=de_ enthält. Wenn das gesetzt ist, sollt gleich am Anfang kommen "Benutze deutsches Binary.".

Sonst kannst du mit CTRL-C auch gleich abbrechen.

Übrigens: LC_* setzt du mit (bei Bash)

export LC_ALL="de_DE@Euro"

----------

## m03

ahh kewl...

jetz gehts

danke

m03

ps: jetz nur noch das deutsche woerterbuch und alles ist schick

----------

## Ravage

hi,

jetzt wird's gleich mit wörterbuch installiert.

muss aber unter "extras->spracheinstellungen"

noch aktiviert werden:

dokumentensprache + myspell spell checker  an.

----------

## m03

also ein neues ebuild?

hat sich erledigtLast edited by m03 on Tue Jul 09, 2002 8:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ravage

jep, aber mit der gleichen "versionsnummer" wie das obige.

-> 

- also einfach downloaden

- entpacken

- locale !!! setzen

- "emerge openoffice-bin"

----------

## spyro

also wenn ich locale mach kommt bei mir das :

```

LANG=en_US

LC_CTYPE="en_US"

LC_NUMERIC="en_US"

LC_TIME="en_US"

LC_COLLATE="en_US"

LC_MONETARY="en_US"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US"

LC_PAPER="en_US"

LC_NAME="en_US"

LC_ADDRESS="en_US"

LC_TELEPHONE="en_US"

LC_MEASUREMENT="en_US"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_US"

LC_ALL=

```

in welcher config muss ich das einstellen ? 

.spyro

----------

## m03

 *Quote:*   

> Übrigens: LC_* setzt du mit (bei Bash)
> 
> export LC_ALL="de_DE@Euro"

 

----------

## spyro

ja das setzt er ungefähr so lange bis ich n neues terminal aufmach dann is wieder alles auf eng. Und LANG=en_US setzt er damit nicht mit.

.spyro

----------

## jay

 *Ravage wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> habe heute (unabhängig von dieser Diskussion) ein ebuild erstellt und "eingeschickt".
> 
> Hier mal der Link, für die die es mal testen wollen:
> ...

 

Es wäre cool, wenn Du dieses Ebuild auch bei www.gentoo.de einchecken könntest. Dann können alle Interessenten es gleich nutzen, bis es mal im Portage Tree auftaucht.

----------

## Ravage

@jay:

habe im moment keine zeit dazu. Wenn du willst, dann mach das mal. 

sollte dann aber nicht nach /usr/portage/openoffice-bin sondern evtl. nach /usr/portage/openoffice-bin-german oder so

(und kleine referenz nicht vergessen)

 :Smile: 

@spyro:

ich habe in /etc/profile

```

export PATH="/usr/kde/3/bin:${PATH}"

export LANG="de_DE@euro"

export LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

export LANGUAGE="de_DE@euro"

```

am ende angehängt.

Unter Umständen das gleiche auch in /etc/X11/Xsessions/*

einbauen (nicht als letzte Zeile !).

Rav

----------

## easyTiger

Hi,

wie lange dauert denn die Installation von OpenOffice und wieviel Palttenplatz wird beim kompilieren benötigt?

easyTiger

----------

## jay

@ Ravage:

ist eingecheckt und zum download zu haben unter:

http://cvs.berlios.de/cgi-bin/cvsweb.cgi/ebuilds/app-i18n/?cvsroot=gentoo-deutsch

Die Seite ist jetzt auch unter www.gentoo.de zu erreichen.

----------

## Ravage

Danke  :Smile: 

[ nur hp-link ist nicht vollständig  :Smile:  <-- ist aber wurscht ! ]

 :Idea: 

Hinweis: macht doch aus gentoo.de was !!

ich meine z.B. :

- mehr übersichtlichkeit ! 

  (denke da finden viel leute momentan nix !)

- ne übersicht welche ebuilds im moment da sind, etc

- anleitung wie ebuild zu ziehen ist und wie zu installieren

- ein bisschen design dazu wäre auch nicht schlecht

[nehmt doch das von mir - oder auch nicht ?!   :Embarassed: ]

----------

## gsf

Hmm , das handelt sich hier wohl ums Binärpaket  :Wink: 

ansonsten wenn dui es selber compilieren willst :  :Very Happy: 

# notes:

# This will take a HELL of a long time to compile, be warned.

# According to openoffice.org, it takes approximately 12 hours on a

# P3/600 with 256mb ram.  And thats where building is its only task.

#

# It takes about 6 hours on my P4 1.8 with 512mb memory, and the

# build only needs about 2.1GB of disk space - Azarah.

#

# You will also need a bucketload of diskspace ... in the order of

# 4-5 gb free to store all the compiled files and installation

# directories.

#

# The information on how to build and what is required comes from:

# http://www.openoffice.org/dev_docs/source/build_linux.html

# http://tools.openoffice.org/ext_comp.html

#

Greetz

----------

## Ravage

Hi,

wenn du uns sagen wolltest: "macht ein ebuild für openoffice-de (ohne bin und mit source)", dann ok :

www.darav.de/gentoo/openoffice-de.tar.gz

<-- dies enthält mit bin und ohne bin (aka source).

Bei openoffice-de (ohne bin) bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob's funzt.

Wer das kompilieren nicht scheut - dann los und Bescheid geben  :Smile: 

Bei openoffice-bin-de habe ich die locale abfrage rausgenommen,

und die versions nummer geändert, damit nix durcheinandergeht.

Ausserdem sollte beide jetzt in app-i18n rein !!

@jay: check it in !?

----------

## jay

 *Ravage wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @jay: check it in !?

 

Aber doch, gerne  :Wink:  hier

Neues Design der Seite ist in Vorbereitung 

----------

## Ravage

@jay 

thx.

aber nimm doch bitte das "neue" openoffice-bin-de auf und kicke das alte raus. 

1) version's nummer ist sonst im bezug auf "original" openoffice-bin falsch

2) locale zeugs entfällt <-- spart Fragen  :Smile: 

 :Arrow:   mit dem design wird hoffentlich bald  (c:

@others & jay

hatte jemand lust und laune das "nicht bin" komplett zu kompilieren ??

----------

## tooly

>hatte jemand lust und laune das "nicht bin" komplett zu kompilieren ??

Wenn Du es auf die neue 1.0.1 umschreibst, dann lass ich es mal durchlaufen.

mfg

  tooly

----------

## Ravage

Wenn version 1.01  im portage-tree ist, dann ändere ich die wieder für

deutsche Sprache ab.

Aber ein komplett neues ebuild schreiben habe ich nicht vor, da mir zuviele Dinge im Bezug auf das registry-file etc. unklar sind. Das würde evtl. nicht viel Sinn machen.

Also stay tuned   :Shocked: 

Falls jemand schon das ebuild hat (woher auch immer), dann kann er's ja hier posten oder mir mailen, dann ändere ich es auch (evtl.) ....

P.S:

@jay and others: 

www.darav.de/gentoo/openoffice-de.tar.gz  noch geändert, weil files vergessen.

----------

